# Trips Out of Bangkok



## bkk (Aug 6, 2012)

I have decided to take a few days trips from Bangkok so that i can see some interesting things. Last weekend I went to see the famous Maeklong Train Market, where the train passes right through the market. It's an amazing site and well worth a visit.






Nearby there is also a floating market with mostly Thai visitors and lots of different types of food. Only 7km from the train market.






You can get a van from Victory Monument to Maeklong for around 70 baht. And another van from there to the floating market for around 20 baht.

I'm off to Kanchanaburi this week to see the River Kwai Bridge. I'll update this thread with what it's like.

Subscribe to my videos if you want to be updated with new ones.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi

good videos, I have never spent any time in Bangkok; I saw video on the train market a long time ago and didn't realise it still existed.
I have vague plans of a Kanchanaburi trip next April for the Australian/New Zealand ANZAC commemoration service. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## SelfEsteem (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the nice tip! I have seen this train market before but never knew how to get there


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

The Nation has a list of *40 Fresh markets you should not miss* - including the Amphawa one mentioned above.

that would be a challenge, to visit each of them.









Bang Khla, Chachoengsao


----------

